# Saftige Gebühren beim Informationsfreiheitsgesetz



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68078


> Saftige Gebühren beim Informationsfreiheitsgesetz in der Kritik
> ...Vorab stand schon vor der Beratung des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes zwar fest, dass die Behörden Gebühren bis zu 500 Euro für die Befriedigung des Interesses der Bürger erheben können würden. Überrascht hat nun aber eine Klausel, wonach selbst die Einsichtnahme von Akten direkt auf einem Amt mit Gebühren zwischen 15 und 500 Euro zu Buche schlagen soll.
> 
> "Ein Bürgerrecht darf nicht zur Sanierung der öffentlichen Kassen missbraucht werden", drängt Manfred Redelfs vom Netzwerk Recherche auf Nachbesserungen. Die mögliche "Gebührenkeule" lade nach Auffassung des Verbandes geradewegs dazu ein, dass "kooperationsunwillige Behörden" die Bürger von der Wahrnehmung ihrer neuen Rechte abhalten


cp


----------



## opensky.cc (7 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/68078
> 
> 
> > Die mögliche "Gebührenkeule" lade nach Auffassung des Verbandes geradewegs dazu ein, dass "kooperationsunwillige Behörden" die Bürger von der Wahrnehmung ihrer neuen Rechte abhalten
> ...



Das ist genau der springende Punkt und zielt bereits auf eines der moeglicherweise effizientesten Mittel, die Telekommunikations-Verkehrsdaten-Vorrats-Speicherung (VDS) in's Trudeln zu bringen: Wenn die Buerger ein paar Monate nach deren Einfuehrung beginnen wuerden, Auskunft ueber die ueber sie gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten zu verlangen, kaemen die Datensammler/ Ueberwacher ganz schoen in die Bedrouille. Die verlangten Daten aus Terabytes von Datenmuell herauszufiltern - viel Vergnuegen. Aber bei vermuteten Terroristen und sonstwie Kriminellen soll dies ja angeblich problemlos moeglich sein - ergo auch fuer den Auskunft erheischenen Buerger. Dieser hat uebrigens ein legitimes Recht darauf - "dank" Anonymisierungsprogrammen kann  naemlich durchaus seine IP fuer eine Verbindung aufscheinen, die er nie getaetigt hat.

Es zeigt sich einmal mehr, dass Otto Normalbuerger keine Ahnung hat, was  "seine" Volksvertreter im EU-Ministerrat und EU-Parlament beschlossen haben: 

ht*p://w*w.rettet-das-internet.de/besucher/besucher_schlegel_vds.htm 

Mit der "Gebuehrenkeule" soll er nun auch noch davon abgehalten werden, sich Aufschluss darueber verschaffen zu koennen, was ihm da eingebrockt wurde.

Ich wuensche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg im neuen Jahr.

Peter Schlegel

NB:  Schoen, dass Ihr die DOS-Angriffe ueber die Feiertage souveraen in Griff bekommen habt. Schon irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte ueber deren Urheber?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70412


> Aktensammelstelle zum Informationsfreiheitsgesetz geht online
> 
> Anfang des Jahres ist in Deutschland das neue Informationsfreiheitsgesetz (IFG) in Kraft getreten,
> das Bürgern den Zugang zu amtlichen Informationen erleichtern und zu mehr Behörden-Transparenz
> ...


cp


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

zur Meldung von cp der entsprechende Pressetext zur gemeinsamen Aktensammelstelle des CCC und FoeBuD e.V:

*"Befreite Dokumente" für alle im Internet abrufbar*


> Der Bielefelder FoeBud e.V. hat gemeinsam mit dem Chaos Computer Club ein Internetportal eingerichtet, in dem Bürgerinnen und Bürger Akten einstellen und anderen zugänglich machen können, die sie zuvor über das neue Informationsfreiheitsgesetz (IFG) angefordert haben. Damit können andere die hohe Gebühr (bis zu 500 Euro) für die Akteneinsicht sparen und die Behörden werden von doppelter Arbeit entlastet. Die gemeinsame Aktensammelstelle ist ab sofort unter http://www.befreite-dokumente.de zu erreichen.


http://www.ccc.de/updates/2006/befreite-dokumente?language=de


----------



## rolf76 (16 März 2006)

Wer sich über die Entstehung des IFG informieren möchte:

Zusammenstellung der Materialien des Bundes und der Länder zum Informationsfreiheitsgesetz - IFG

http://recht.makrolog.de/ifg/ifghome.htm


----------

